# Can you believe, three more !!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue is picking up three more from the Carson shelter this coming week. Two young females and a little male. One of the girls is VERY matted and a mess, the other girl is the one behind bars and the little boy is the middle dog in the picture with three dogs in it. All three are young in the 2yr old range. This is shocking the amount of young Maltese ending up in this shelter the past few weeks.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:crying:
that is so sad.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God there safe and not where these poor baby's were.....God Bless there rescuers ..


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

What would these fluffs do without you and your team Edie?!?!?!?! You guys are just so special! Thanks for your hard work and dedication. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thank goodness they are with you now


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Edie, you should organize a fundraiser to raise funds so we can buy you a mansion! Then you can take ALL the babies! These three are so lucky to have found you. They'll be clean and groomed in no time, I'm sure, and will know the love that they should have always known.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, that matted fur:angry:

All three are adorable but look so sad.:smcry:

I noticed there are lots of malts needing homes in Tenn. Does anyone know where they're all coming from? Was a mill shut down?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Edie, bless you for doing what you do to save these precious fluffs. My heart just melts when I see your posts and I wish I could do something to help out. 

On a side note - I may have an out-of-state move in a couple of months and after that, I really want to look in to fostering - I will contact you as soon as I am able to do that.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone that wants to foster, please sign up !!!! We are a hard working small rescue really and can use all the help we can get. 
All of the funds that were raised at the AMA 2011 Specialty in Texas have pretty much been spent now. We are working on the donations of individuals and from the monies we get from adoptions, that most of the time is less the what the medical bills for the dogs have cost us. So, again any one that wishes to donate to AMA rescue we have a Paypal button on the site now. We also need fosters across the U.S.A.. 
Myself and Judy Crowe are now the head coordinators for AMA Rescue and working hard to reach as many rescues as we can and reaching out to people to help us. 
This group has been a huge support for us and our rescues and cant thank-you all enough. 
Just so everyone understands that AMA rescue is all volunteer and all monies raised go to the dogs in rescue. We have NO paid help and most times the monies for many of the dogs needs come out of the fosters and our own pockets. 
We rescued and placed in adopting homes 81 Maltese last year and that was a record for AMA Rescue. We are on a course this year to help that many or more, if we continue to have funds. 
I keep hoping that one day we will have few to rescue . One can always hope. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor babies - I'm just glad they found their way to you. I so wish I could foster, but since Aolani is not a great host I think he woudl end up scaring any pup we foster.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't believe the condition of the first pup. I feel sick to my stomach and want to throw up. Who on God's earth would let an animal get like that. I think somebody ought to be whipped lashed.

Thank God you have them Edie and bless you and the other rescuers.

Now I am going to go hug mine real tight.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

It is just so sad how many are in need of rescue. But, I am so glad that they found their way to you! 

My daughter fosters Yorkie's for a Yorkie rescue group and the number of puppies under the age of one year is shocking. One in particular was dumped at the shelter over night with a note that didn't even say what his name was. Just that his leg was broken and they were leaving the country. Others, at least, had the forethought to contact the rescue before just dumping them. In speaking with my dd, we realized that most were the perfect age to have been Christmas puppies.  

Thank you for all that you do for these fluffs.

Linda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The first one just broke my heart... where on earth are they all coming from?
I hope we can get moved soon so we can foster. Yes I wan tto foster,even thugh I will cry over everyone of them,just like I did at the shelter.
At the shelter it didn't hurt as much since it was a sad place where any day could be their last,if I couldn't take them home...
At one time I had 14 dogs,5 were mine the rest were fosters...


----------

